# Stay frosty, GBAtemp



## Ace Gunman (Apr 1, 2011)

*Stay frosty, GBAtemp*
...and I'm taking Rayder with me!




Today, on this _totally ordinary_ day, I say goodbye to my position as an administrator of GBAtemp. I felt it was time to load up and move on, as there is a whole weird wild world waiting for me outside of the 0s and 1s of this wonderful community. It has been an interesting journey; I've made a lot of friends, told an inordinate amount of corny jokes, and banned a whole lotta' trolls. Now its time for the next adventure of this lone gunman...

Rayder is coming with me, whether he likes it or not! He put up a good fight, but in the end I was the one with the gun. He felt it was time he moved on from his global moderating role as well. I wish him the best, as I do for all of the members and staff of the GBAtemp community.


_Stay frosty - Ace Gunman_


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

I call dibs! Ha now no one call it!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

No, I call dibs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well anyway, hope you had fun as admin. With all those perks.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 1, 2011)

Why is everybody leaving....




Its me isnt it *cries in corner*


But 4srsly nowz: Have a good life mate, Did you really convince rayder to come too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We'll miss you


@Catboy: Its mine


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

Any hints as to the nominees for next Admin(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 1, 2011)

ill tell yas one thing it aint gonna be me

i would wreck this place i call home too much powah and all that jazz


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2011)

Good riddance to both of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also, Rayder has a surprisingly sweet ass.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Y'all will have to fight me for those dibs!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 1, 2011)

Aprils fools???

I wish the best Ace Gunman, I hardly new yea, but yeah I appreciate being part of what makes this community so great!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 1, 2011)

Remember guys... the date...


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Waitwaitwait......

"Today, on this _totally ordinary_ day"

I smell something funny....


----------



## Anakir (Apr 1, 2011)

The japan incident was just a heavily planned april fools joke which lead to this.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

If I am not the next Admin I will blow Gbatemp up...

STARTING WITH THE CAT BOY!!!

(sorry Cat Boy, nothing personal, this is business).


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably April fools, but still...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> If I am not the next Admin I will blow Gbatemp up...
> 
> STARTING WITH THE CAT BOY!!!
> 
> (sorry Cat Boy, nothing personal, this is business).


Spell my name correctly, then you might have a fighting chance against me!
(I found out it's not "Cat Boy' it's "Catboy")


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwait......
> 
> "Today, on this _totally ordinary_ day"
> 
> I smell something funny....



I smell fools of abril, catch my drift??


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NOES!

It's game over for me. I can't even do a hostage situation right. >_>

Well... Looks like Catboy is the new Admin.

I AM THE NEW GLOBAL MODERATOR HAHAHAHA

Nobody called it?

Ill miss you Ace.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 1, 2011)

You can't leave!  Having only two admins will upset the natural balance of this site.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I do.

I'm just screwing around, nice one Ace.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I win


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

What the hell are you gais talking aboutz? I don't know about no special day in April.

You guys are idiots.

I'll miss you Ace. I could care less about Rayder, that asshole was always the one to delete my sig. I will do WAAAAY better of a job being GM than he ever could.

(OVERSIZED SIGS FOR ALL BWAHAHAHAHA).


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You can't leave!  Having only two admins will upset the natural balance of this site.


What will we do with no Triforce!?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, I noticed WHEN this topic was posted, Ace & Rayder were both still staff. 

Now the are FORMER STAFF.

OH NOES ITS NOT A JOKE WTF you guys should start taking this seriously.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy Crap you're were not joking....


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

Never mind, for now...


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 1, 2011)

ABREEL FEWLS


----------



## Domination (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys, shame on all of you, you're all so insensitive. If he's leaving, he's leaving, could at least wish him more luck rather than starting conspiracy theories about whatnots. Just because he's leaving on April's Fool doesn't necessarily mean he's pulling a prank, there are such things called coincidences in this world you know. 

Good luck Ace, with your future endeavours.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Guys, shame on all of you, you're all so insensitive. If he's leaving, he's leaving, could at least wish him more luck rather than starting conspiracy theories about whatnots. Just because he's leaving on April's Fool doesn't necessarily mean he's pulling a prank, there are such things called coincidences in this world you know.
> 
> Good luck Ace, with your future endeavours.


Well, it sort of seem that way. Since it is the day before that day.


Sorry ace, I too hope u do good in the future.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Holy Crap you're were not joking....



Yes, I shit you not.









AND







How that I made people realize this isn't a joke...

once again, for serious now, I wish you both the best of luck. Thanks for all your hard work for these past years.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 1, 2011)

Good riddance! 

Oh and happy April Fool's day.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 1, 2011)

EDIT: Poof!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, u have to get rid of that. Thats' not allowed!


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, kill all links and references, or Ace may have to come out of retirement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: get rid of that quote, Duskye...



EDIT 2: he said it earlier in the post.


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an announcement to make, it will shock you all-

Ace appointed me administrator now. Must be a cache problem with the site, my name hasn't turned red yet.

With my new-found authority, i am making a few policy changes here-

1- unban Bonemonkey
2- ban the unbanned Bonemonkey
3- give lamefuck everyone's passwords
4- hack the 3DS, create the first flashcard for it, and not share it with anyone
5- kill p1ngpong and revive him as undead supervisor
6- allow porn to the regular users (we staffers shouldn't be greedy with our secret section anymore)
7- have a mandate that requires users to be literate to sign up
8- take over Canada
9- buy Disney World

You don't have to thank me, i was happy to do this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hits F5 over 9000 times hoping to see my name in red*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't understand why people think Ace is lying just because its April Fools? He's been thinking about it for quite a while now.

Anyways, I wish you the best of luck Ace, we'll miss our sharp shooter administrator!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I have an announcement to make, it will shock you all-
> 
> Ace appointed me administrator now. Must be a cache problem with the site, my name hasn't turned red yet.
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Wait, what about Costello? Doesn't he have to agree to this to make it happen?


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS ANARCHY NOW, BABY!


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> Wait, what about Costello? Doesn't he have to agree to this to make it happen?


Costello? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's a fall guy! I'm the brains of this organization!


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 1, 2011)

Just seemed strange that two staff members would choose to retire on April fools day instead of any other day of the year. I can see why people would doubt It and they have every right too since It happened on this day.


----------



## Urza (Apr 1, 2011)

It was a long time coming I reckon, considering Ace didn't spend that much time on the site as of late.

Best of luck in your life's other endeavors.

PS: Why you would leave on April 1st is beyond me, but if this is a joke I will have lost a good deal of respect for you.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 1, 2011)

Peace out bro, I've known you since I first joined 3 and a half years ago, have fun!


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 1, 2011)

bye Rayder!!!


----------



## 0nyx (Apr 1, 2011)

Trololol April Fools


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody else notice Vince989 browsing this thread? You don't see him too often.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

VINCE!

Say Something!


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> VINCE!
> 
> Said Something!



Don't you mean "say"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know why, but its saddening to see "Former Staff" across certain profiles, something about it is just sad. :/


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 1, 2011)

i am disappointed 

usually the april fools joke is better than this. 

- you made it too obvious with this italicized normal day thing.


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

**! I don't know what to believe! 
I'm thinking the ordinary day thing could have been meant to trick us, but then he probably wouldn't be Former Staff!! 

Gah, out with it Ace!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck and have a nice April Fools Day~  Don't get trolled too hard~


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 1, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i am disappointed
> 
> usually the april fools joke is better than this.
> 
> - you made it too obvious with this italicized normal day thing.


wait you sayin its a joke their user pages says former staff though 

and best of luck you two


----------



## Domination (Apr 1, 2011)

But if it was an April Fools' joke, wouldn't it be more logical to not give it away so easily? 

I believe in our staff members' integrities, I believe Ace was just trying to stir some fun amongst tempers by doing that, he's the funny and punny guy. He's going out with a bang, our sharp shooter admin.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 1, 2011)

This was posted 2 minutes before April Fools (at least EST anyways)


----------



## Tux' (Apr 1, 2011)

AceGunman, you were probably one of the best Admins ever, hope you have some fun with your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure all of GBATemp will miss you.

-Lappy/Tux


----------



## Saken (Apr 1, 2011)

All posters are morons.
April fools idiots.


----------



## redact (Apr 1, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> All posters are morons.


even this poster?


----------



## Saken (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol i mean the posters that actually fell for it.


----------



## Sheith (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a fresh face on the GBAtemp forums with absolutely zero recognition and sketchy background. I think I'd be perfect for the job as Administrator! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't you just love April Fools days?


----------



## silverspoon (Apr 1, 2011)

..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 1, 2011)

You still owe me a class in Gunnery, Ace.

Which means you are bound here, regardless


----------



## Urza (Apr 1, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> All posters are morons.
> April fools idiots.


I think you're the biggest idiot here.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 1, 2011)

silverspoon said:
			
		

> It's pretty difficult to take a call on it, Ace Gunman. I am well aware of your witty tactics. This could very well be your farewell to this community making it on an April Fools Day to play some reverse psychology and make it look like an April Fool joke. So even if people think it's a joke, they are making a fool out of them. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same really. The post tries to make it seem like an April Fools Joke possibly so that people believe it is when it really isn't. That in itself could be the joke though. Maybe it's like a joke in a joke in a joke. Dear God, if we go one level deeper, I don't know where we'll be.


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Good riddance to both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p1ng, the joke's on you.  

That's Ace's ass being carried by Rayder.


----------



## Urza (Apr 1, 2011)

This is the actual picture of Ace Gunman and Rayder:


----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2011)

APRIL FOOLS


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd say it's definitely an April Fools prank. They're both probably going to leave for 3 months (just to convince us that they've left for good now that it's obviously an April Fool's prank) and then come back another month later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Raika (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodbye forever, foolish fools who will not be foolishly missed by us foolishly foolish fools.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 1, 2011)

I havent read all the post made here but im sure this is just a joke so Im waiting for someone to pop out with APRIL FOOLS!!!....not as good a joke as last year with the whole 3DS thing


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

If this is a joke, then I hate you both.

If it isn't, then:
*;_;*​_I will miss you so...​_


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 1, 2011)

Always hated Ace Gunman, he was the one that sacked me.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I havent read all the post made here but im sure this is just a joke so Im waiting for someone to pop out with APRIL FOOLS!!!....not as good a joke as last year with the whole 3DS thing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good riddance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Just because he's leaving on April's Fool doesn't necessarily mean he's pulling a prank, there are such things called coincidences in this world you know.
> Doesn't mean it's not a joke.
> Maybe it is a joke.
> Maybe it isn't.
> ...


Not that hard to change someone's usergroup, you know.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Narin's return now could have also been a coincidence.
*OR WAS IT?*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 1, 2011)

If it is April Fools, it's not a very good joke as everybody except Sop will realize it's April Fools, mainly because we have brains and a higher I.Q than 1.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...and I'm taking Rayder with me!



You sonofabitch!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Narin's return now could have also been a coincidence.
> *OR WAS IT?*


----------



## bowser (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Also, I noticed WHEN this topic was posted, Ace & Rayder were both still staff.
> 
> Now the are FORMER STAFF.
> 
> ...


Inception 2: Deception



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

what is happening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember Ace Gunman since he is the first person i pmed ever since i became a member.

oh, he was the second person.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what is happening?







Obviously, I'm having too much fun with memegenerator today.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wath do you mean by humped? it isn't inmy vocab yet.


----------



## Osaka (Apr 1, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> All posters are morons.
> April fools idiots.


Have you ever thought that maybe all the posters are in on it and they are all doing this to fool you and only you. Just one big April fools joke on Saken? I don't think you can prove otherwise!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 1, 2011)

And the next new admin is...
Well good bye Ace Gunman,we had an honor having you as an admin!
Or is this April Fools...?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2011)

For Gods sake Proto, stop trolling the members on this sad sad day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Proto is doing this because he devised a secret plot to rule over GBATemp. The first step is making Ace quit.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

p1ng: Make me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the payment lines are open for new applicants now, so get calling!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> p1ng: Make me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What payment forms will be available? Will you take Rydian's fur?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

what's the number to call?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 1, 2011)

Take it easy guys


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

Last Seen: Today, 02:45 PM

And in my time, that was 2 hours ago only.


----------



## Saken (Apr 1, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember urza for this, and when this is announced as a joke, laugh.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid Rydian's fur isn't admissible for transactions regarding this unique opportunity. iFish iQ® coins are also not admissible as they are too rare.

We will accept:

The Bank of GBAtemp banknotes
*p1ngpong's Reserve?* Malt Whisky
_PayMate_

Of course, the line holds a charge of £40 for the first 3 minutes, and £64 for any additional minutes.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Sop's teeth?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodbye, space co- oh wait wrong series.

Oh well, good riddance. Its not like you did anything anyway.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

What is his avatar/sig from, anyway? I think I might have found out and forgot again.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> What is his avatar/sig from, anyway? I think I might have found out and forgot again.


Trigun


Anyway, goodbye ace and rayder. Hope you'll be around sometime


----------



## T3GZdev (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> If I am not the next Admin I will blow Gbatemp up...
> 
> STARTING WITH THE CAT BOY!!!
> 
> (sorry Cat Boy, nothing personal, this is business).


hahahaha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

Much respect to you guys, for everything you've done, and everything you were to temp!
You'll always be role models and never forgotten!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 1, 2011)

didn't it strike anyone odd with this being posted on this _Totally ordinary_ day?

I think this is april fools. seriously.


----------



## pistone (Apr 1, 2011)

an ordinary day......?
but today is 
so lets just hope its a joke

*Posts merged*



			
				Kajdan said:
			
		

> didn't it strike anyone odd with this being posted on this _Totally ordinary_ day?
> 
> I think this is april fools. seriously.


wow man you beat me for just a minute Oo


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this GBAtemp's idea of an April fools joke?


----------



## ecko (Apr 1, 2011)

i guess the 'former staff' tag is to make it more believable.
either that or ace got a really twisted humor for making us think it's an april fools joke


----------



## Dreamersoy (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck friend!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 1, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> i guess the 'former staff' tag is to make it more believable.
> either that or *ace got a really twisted humor for making us think it's an april fools joke*



Made me LoL. a Lot.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh my god....this topic is like Inception.

This twisted joke has so many levels to it.....and loud horns in my ears


----------



## Sop (Apr 1, 2011)

I realized'd that'd it'd was april'd fools yesterdee.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

it'salready june. 

*looks at calendar*

oh.....


----------



## bowser (Apr 1, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Oh my god....this topic is like Inception.
> 
> This twisted joke has so many levels to it.....and loud horns in my ears


Like I said earlier, this is...


Spoiler



Inception 2: Deception


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah ok im sure youll be back tomorrow.
So good luck for the 1 day your not staff


----------



## Depravo (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice picture. I can read Rayder's lips.


----------



## Joey90 (Apr 1, 2011)

CNET was better

jus' sayin'



Also if he was to go, whose sig would get madly clicked upon

Also how on earth did p1ngpong become a mod?!


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> CNET was better
> 
> jus' sayin'
> 
> ...



How does this discussion involve CNET?

Where have you been? p1ngpong's been a mod for a really long time now.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Joey90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pingpong mod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really?

I'm still waiting when will "APRIL FOOLS!!" wil come out.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck to both of you,
You'll be missed...


Spoiler



...because we will now have more work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Zorua said:
			
		

> Is this GBAtemp's idea of an April fools joke?


dunno  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't find the previous April fools pranks list on wiki temp, is there one ?

CNET was the 2008 April fools.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found one:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218322


----------



## nutella (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> How does this discussion involve CNET?


GBAtemp's April Fool's prank in 2008 was that GBAtemp had been acquired by CNet. Funnily enough, it seemed very legit at the time for quite a lot of people.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

Best wishes to you. You've obviously been a big part of building this community up over the years, a community I'm blessed to be a part of.

Peace


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 1, 2011)

1st April...departures from forums....riiigghhhtttt.... I believe you...


----------



## The Composer (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool Story Bro.


Happy April Fools' Day!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 1, 2011)

I will miss you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with all your future endeavours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Urza said:
			
		

> This is the actual picture of Ace Gunman and Rayder:


I missed acegunman.jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


----------



## Coto (Apr 1, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> Cool Story Bro.
> 
> 
> Happy April Fools' Day!



Yeah, no me tinca nada esto xD!

Have a great life today! Don´t lose coolness!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 1, 2011)

Mthr might be very happy. I heard he was eying the position... He even camped underneath a inconspicuous cardboard box outside his door. :/


----------



## rashef (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodbye! never liked you anyway, asshole.


----------



## haddad (Apr 1, 2011)

Were all gonna miss u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Visit back here from time to time


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2011)

now being quite honest, how many people would care if it was not a joke oo?


----------



## bowser (Apr 1, 2011)

*sigh*

It's the same story every year.

1) A thread gets created on April 1st with some 'shocking/breaking news'

2) Some members go all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















3) Others go all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










4) All the mods (and some members with high post counts who are probably in on the joke, no offence) go all out trying to convince us it's real

5) The next day the mods say "Ha ha! April Fool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

6) The ones who were all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 then go all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and feel like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for falling for it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Nice picture. I can read Rayder's lips.


Hahaha, was waiting for someone to say something along these lines..I couldn't think of anything "suitable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, I can read em too


----------



## kiafazool (Apr 1, 2011)

yeaa right
i was expecting something like this since yestarday

haha april fools


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

I still have dibs!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I still have dibs!



Curse you and your dibs!... Because of you i have to utilize the pyramid head guy instead of angry bear cavalry >_>

Also i call this as a april fools joke, because "This totally ordinary day" is in italic.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 1, 2011)

wait this is april fools day so is this a joke???


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> It's the same story every year.
> 
> ...



True, but not this time though.

Goodbye Ace and Rayder! Thanks for all the fish.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 1, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tajio (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm leaving aswell. Nice never knowing you guys


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 1, 2011)

I think there is something "true" in this story...
They may be leaving the Admin position, but they may be assuming a new position (no the Former Staff one), like Global Moderators or something.

Anyway, good louck for whatever it is.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I think there is something "true" in this story...
> They may be leaving the Admin position, but they may be *assuming a new position (no the Former Staff one)*, like Global Moderators or something.
> 
> Anyway, good louck for whatever it is.



They've already got 'Former Staff' written under their name......


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



takes a minute to make it back to admins

this is the oldest joke in the book
if i log into FurAffinity, 50% of the journal list will be full of "i'm leaving" topics

u guys can always wait for about a week so that people start thinking you're srs, but then it's no longer april 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to add on that, if they would actually leave, they'd choose a different date

or they do go away, but then, it's not a joke, so goodfight xD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats the date again o.o?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 1, 2011)

Wut. I hope this ain't for real.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Wut. I hope this ain't for real.


I hope so too lol.
I am sure the staff members are aware how much they are needed here


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 1, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> this wonderful community


I found the joke, guys!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?
they want to go outside of the binary based world


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

this should have been announced a week earlier..so people wouldn't automatically assume that it's just an april fools joke


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> this should have been announced a week earlier..so people wouldn't automatically assume that it's just an april fools joke



That is, if it isn't _actually_ an April fools joke.........


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya it looks like banning monkat forever and saying sorry to him.




LORD MONKAT


----------



## YetoJesse (Apr 1, 2011)

would be better inb4 april fools... i smell lolcatz on this one... *stares at our gay little catboy*
roflz...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> would be better inb4 april fools... i smell lolcatz on this one... *stares at our gay little catboy*
> roflz...








 How did you see me?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> YetoJesse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he has eyes oh sorry april fool's day


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 1, 2011)

Bye Bye Ace! I never knew you so I don't give a f^ck but still, Bye!


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Bye Bye Ace! I never knew you so I don't give a f^ck but still, Bye!



LOL you took my advice. 

(others are confused)

So I am wondering how long this can go on before people realize Ace is serious.


----------



## STFU1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I checked with Costello, this isn't a April fools day joke.  He says it was decided last week and the timing just turned out like this.

I'm honestly glad to see the both of you gone.  You guys could never stay out of my pants.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

STFU said:
			
		

> I checked with Costello, this isn't a April fools day joke.  He says it was decided last week and the timing just turned out like this.
> 
> I'm honestly glad to see the both of you gone.  You guys could never stay out of my pants.



PM QUOTE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> STFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like PM screenshot or it didn't happen!


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfffft. Nobody trusts screenshots anymore. look what photoshop did to my interwebz.

AUDIO CLIP OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## STFU1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> STFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ At that point he stopped talking to me and left.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't listen to playallday/Arctics alternate accounts bullshit guys.


----------



## bowser (Apr 1, 2011)

STFU said:
			
		

> I checked with Costello, this isn't a April fools day joke.  He says it was decided last week and the timing just turned out like this.
> *You really are a noob....of course he would say that! If you really did contact him that is....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a good life and thanks so much for all your contributions!


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 1, 2011)

hahahaha  nice april  fools joke... right ??!??!


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SAY IT TO MY FACE OR GTFO!!

On a side note, I wish you both best of luck if this turns out real.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 1, 2011)

you posted it two minutes early guys


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Ill tell you what, I have a logical explanation as to why this is an April Fools joke. If both of them _really_ wanted to leave gbatemp, they could've have waited another day, _couldn't they_? I bet that they very well know that all 'serious' news posted on the 1st of April is dispelled as an April Fools Joke. Also, why would someone want to end their illustrious carrier on the 1st of April?


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 1, 2011)

april fools


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Ill tell you what, I have a logical explanation as to why this is an April Fools joke. If both of them _really_ wanted to leave gbatemp, they could've have waited another day, _couldn't they_? I bet that they very well know that all 'serious' news posted on the 1st of April is dispelled as an April Fools Joke. Also, why would someone want to end their illustrious carrier on the 1st of April?




....You really don't know Ace, do you? 


Back on topic: Ace, Rayder, you'll both be sorely missed.But I have complete faith in our new Super Administrator *p1ngpong*.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course he doesn't. He's new lol. (no offense, Zorua).

Lol, I can't wait for P1ngpong's reign of terror and stupidity.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Why does all of this _suddenly_ sound serious to me? Guess this wasn't an April Fools joke after all........

@Schlupi, no offense taken. I'm new and I admit it. I've been posting only since September of 2010.


----------



## SparkFenix (Apr 1, 2011)

p1ngpong will be a much better admin!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 1, 2011)

April fools?


----------



## Bunie (Apr 1, 2011)

April Foolin'?


----------



## SparkFenix (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> April Foolin'?



April trollin'


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Naw, guys. STOP +1 POSTING "April FOOLS, PLEASE AdD SoMeThhing interesting to the topic.

It's 4 REALZ. Not kidding, they are Former Staff now.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm back. Still people are thinking this is April Fools? *sigh*

what will Ace be doing now? does he have a family already?

And p1ngpong will be a great admin.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2011)

I really thought you guys would have noticed the _actual_ April fools joke, when we hijacked Narin's account and made it look like he had returned... 






 fnord


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 1, 2011)

guys honestly its just an April Fools joke they will be back as admins tomorrow i really believe this is a joke from gbatemp otherwise costello would have shut this topic down due to spam and would have told us it is the truth


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I really thought you guys would have noticed the _actual_ April fools joke, when we hijacked Narin's account and made it look like he had returned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that wasn't the joke....


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I really thought you guys would have noticed the _actual_ April fools joke, when we hijacked Narin's account and made it look like he had returned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you.....

I don't think you guys would give out Narin's facebook account and all his contact info.. :/


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VA is just fucking with us. I doubt that Gbatemp would post all his personal info (Narin posted his email and accoutn for just about everything he has) without his consent.

EDIT: FFFFFFFUUUUUU

Ninja'd by iFish.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fools!

...I think :/


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#Winning


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to hell, you hippie fish!

Narin, I hope you don't disappear again...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2011)

You really don't think we'd get consent before doing something like that?
I'm a little astounded.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fools, no doubt about it.


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You really don't think we'd get consent before doing something like that?
> I'm a little astounded.



But if Narin "just got a new laptop since his old computer got fried" How would you contact him? And I know Narin didn't have a computer since he's been so unactive.

:ifish:


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You really don't think we'd get consent before doing something like that?
> I'm a little astounded.



Why would you "hijack" his account and make it look like he returned if he has internet now to contact you and he can return himself? Just sounds fishy to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I SEE THROUGH YOUR GAMES YOU CLEVAR FOX YOU

EDIT AGAIN: FUCKFUCKFUCK Ninja'd by iFish again.

Ok, you win.


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has had internet for a while, since I always see him on PSN daily.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant was about the computer thing, which you said above my post. That he couldn't post and such since he doesn't have a computer (even though the PS3 has a web browser lol).


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the PS3 web browser isn't exactly a good alternative. But now this post is getting off topic. Let's see how Volpes responds.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2011)

At least we had a couple pages that weren't covered in "April fools" comments and actually had some discussion.

Chaos, disorder, confusion;
My work here is done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> At least we had a couple pages that weren't covered in "April fools" comments and actually had some discussion.
> 
> Chaos, disorder, confusion;
> My work here is done.


..and I'm guessing mine just begins


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, Toni. Sorry buddy. That's an American custom called "Passing the buck".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

How do you actually pass the fuck?

EDIT: Oh, I see.....my bad!


----------



## JoyConG (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, today marks one year since AKAIO left our lives. Exactly one year.


----------



## Ducky (Apr 1, 2011)

_*Fools.*_


----------



## Bunie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm certain this is an april fools joke.

However,


PLAYHIMOFFKEYBOARDCAT
[youtube]J---aiyznGQ[/youtube]


----------



## RoMee (Apr 1, 2011)

cool joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if it's real...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 1, 2011)

Get out, Ace.


----------



## redsmas (Apr 1, 2011)

Perhaps the joke is to make you think its a joke?


----------



## Westside (Apr 1, 2011)

:'(  I'm gonna miss you Ace Punman.


----------



## Splych (Apr 1, 2011)

my trick senses are tingling


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 1, 2011)

"totally ordinary day"

I can't believe the amount of people that actually fell for this.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> "totally ordinary day"
> 
> I can't believe the amount of people that actually fell for this.


you know, it isn't wise to judge something by just that. this is a situation that you may be fooled either way. he may have put that to make you believe that this is an April Fools joke. now who'll be the fool?

but i'm also saying that you may be right. but you may also be wrong. think about it. very hard.


----------



## Soldjermon (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that this is a really sophisticated fools joke that some of the members of GBATemp's message board are falling upon. it is because that I know that some message boards have features of where moderators, global moderators, and administrators can hide themselves as they're just regular members; and no one will *ever know* about it either, because that this feature can only be seen in the admin control panel of the message board.
how do I know this? well, it's because that I have my own message board too and I actually seen this feature on that admin control panel from my message board. I'm not exactly sure that GBATemp's message board has this feature in the admin control panel, but I'm just making an educated guess that it does have that feature.

so... stay frosty, Ace Gunman and Rayder! ;3 I have that distinct feeling that you both are still an administrator or global moderator while hiding as just regular members for this year's *April Fools Joke*.

- Soldjermon


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I think there is something "true" in this story...
> *They may be leaving the Admin position, but they may be assuming a new position (no the Former Staff one), like Global Moderators or something.*
> 
> Anyway, good louck for whatever it is.
> ...


THIS JUST IN: PHONES AND PS3s DON'T WORK WITHOUT A COMPUTER


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be faked


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 1, 2011)

april fools day
if only... a man can dream though a man can dream.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2011)

Soldjermon said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that this is a really sophisticated fools joke that some of the members of GBATemp's message board are falling upon. it is because that I know that some message boards have features of where moderators, global moderators, and administrators can hide themselves as they're just regular members; and no one will *ever know* about it either, because that this feature can only be seen in the admin control panel of the message board.
> how do I know this? well, it's because that I have my own message board too and I actually seen this feature on that admin control panel from my message board. I'm not exactly sure that GBATemp's message board has this feature in the admin control panel, but I'm just making an educated guess that it does have that feature.
> 
> so... stay frosty, Ace Gunman and Rayder! ;3 I have that distinct feeling that you both are still an administrator or global moderator while hiding as just regular members for this year's *April Fools Joke*.
> ...


It is possible by adding secondary user groups, which don't show on the board itself.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 1, 2011)

MUST. HAS. MOD STATUS NAOW.

:3


----------



## TankTan38 (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked last year's April Fools joke waaay better.


----------



## tenentenen (Apr 1, 2011)

Why even debate over if it's a prank or not?

There is no way to know for sure, and all is speculation until it is revealed either way.
Saying it is or isn't isn't really contributing the the forum at all.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would this be a joke?


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if that's so. Why wasn't Narin here all along?


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm fairly certain Narin really came back. Most likely the staff contacted him to help out with the festivities.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangy (Apr 1, 2011)

KUNNY SO NINJA.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Today, on this totally ordinary day



Erhmm, how could I miss that?


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 1, 2011)

now that rayder and acegunman are gone my plans for gbatemp takeover can proceed mwa ha ha ha


----------



## superkidmax (Apr 1, 2011)

and of course when Narin comes back, two more staff members leave...


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2011)

Staff always seems to pop up when other staffers leave.
I registered 1 day before the 2009 promotions


----------



## .Chris (Apr 1, 2011)

Well it might not be an April Fools joke, just look at their positions; "Former Staff".


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Well it might not be an April Fools joke, just look at their positions; "Former Staff".


Group changes take only 3 clicks, so that doesn't really tell anything


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Well it might not be an April Fools joke, just look at their positions; "Former Staff".


It just takes a few clicks on the admins control panal to change that? lol

Well, wait and see


----------



## .Chris (Apr 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we shall.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Apr 1, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> now that rayder and acegunman are gone my plans for gbatemp takeover can proceed mwa ha ha ha



err, about that *points at catboy and rydian*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is someone pointing my way? What did I do? Someone wants to fight me for my dibs?


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 1, 2011)

I suspect an April Fools?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Doubt. It's April's Fool Day.. Its silly. April Fool Day is stupid and silly pagan!


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idea was just that they will probably be leaving their current positions, and move to another ones, not counting the "Former Staff".


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2011)

Ace is my favorite admin ever though.

AND RAYDER IS RAYDER WHAT WILL THE FORUM BE LIKE WITHOUT THEM!!!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Staff always seems to pop up when other staffers leave.
> I registered 1 day before the 2009 promotions


I registered 5 days before them.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Staff always seems to pop up when other staffers leave.
> I registered 1 day before the 2009 promotions


Anyone, but me notice that most of them are now former staff?


----------



## Minox (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lil, Toni and I are still around ;P


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2011)

I lol'd.

It was a convincing April Fools joke this time.
I shat bricks


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only 3 out of 12 of them and one dude is banned on that list


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2011)

It can happen, albeit rarely.
You should have seen what happened in the old days.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2011)

I happen to know what happened!


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I happen to know what happened!


What a happy happenstance!


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 1, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I happen to know what happened!


if you dont mind me asking what happend


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I happen to know what happened!


story time?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2011)

1st of April happend?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind you, it's a scary story that involves some Jokers and conspiracies! Then after some time some gangsta kids with attitudes who imagined they could be jokers, and there was no control....so yeah, resulted in what you see today!

I know a long and tedious story!


----------



## gumbyx84 (Apr 2, 2011)

This probably has been asked already, but what episode of Trigun is that still from?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

If it was a joke, wouldn't they have announced it by now?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> If it was a joke, wouldn't they have announced it by now?


Don't worry.

IT WAS REAL!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. I know what I'm doing now.

*Goes to paymate to send Protokun7 the Administrator membership fee*


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 2, 2011)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> This probably has been asked already, but what episode of Trigun is that still from?


I think it's the last episode.
That's Knives on Vash's back.


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 2, 2011)

Were this true, it could have waited until tomorrow to remove all doubt.

I did think it was serious until I remembered the date though. Nice one Ace.


----------



## huangyu (Apr 2, 2011)

Goodbye and good luck to both of you guys, we will miss you and we won't forget what you did for this forum..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     this is serious , not fake news?  I don't think Ace was joking about this...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

This years April Fools Day joke was my masterpiece. *The truth is that I am in fact retiring.* I chose April 1st to do so because that sort of timing is the very essence of Ace: a silly joke followed by absolute seriousness. A prank that masked my actual retirement, a potentially sad moment made lighthearted with humor and intrigue.

The gag was a multifaceted mind-twister that fooled most at one point or another. The obvious assumption after seeing the date would be that it was a prank, and a rather poor and simplistic one at that. If you believed so, you were in fact an April fool; taking it at face value and assuming that because of the date and time it must be a joke of some sort. Others read the post, believed it, then changed their mind believing it was actually a joke and that they had been fooled. Which, of course, they were.

Those that knew me well actually figured it out, only to second guess themselves shortly after. Assuming that I had written the _"totally ordinary"_ line as a way of concealing a prank within a prank, within a prank, and so on. Alternatively one might have outright believed it, that no one would make such an announcement without meaning it. Little did they know there was a prank occurring right under their noses. In a way, they were fooled as well by believing it was a straight notice of retirement.

I must give credit to my accomplice. My initial concept for this idea did not include him, *but it just so happened that Rayder wanted to retire as well.* This gave the scenario the extra something it needed. If it was real, why two staff members, or why he and I specifically? Was one of us retiring and the other a gag? Were we both faking retirement? Etc, etc. Rayder's involvement cast doubt on each level of the experience. 

Furthermore the prank throws into question all future GBAtemp April fools day pranks. If this one was a real announcement, who is to say that next years may not be as well, or the next? Perhaps they will be pranks, perhaps they won't, its now impossible to know for sure.

I wanted to go out with a bang, rather than the typical emotional farewell. I hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 2, 2011)

I TOLD ALL OF YOU

I called it first.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2011)

And without further adeiu, all 'tempers rise for praise to *p1ngpong* followed immediately by the mandatory daily Two Minutes Hate.


What? It's only 11 PM here. Still time enough to play.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I TOLD ALL OF YOU
> 
> I called it first.


Ah yes, but that was after you believed it, and then you second guessed your own correct guess at one point. Still, I do believe you were the first to catch on to the idea that the totally ordinary day line was a red herring. Some thought I had just slipped up and made it too obvious, while some thought it might be intentional. These are all things I wanted you to believe.

Still, congratulations, you did sniff out the answer sooner than most.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> This years April Fools Day joke was my masterpiece. *The truth is that I am in fact retiring.* I chose April 1st to do so because that sort of timing is the very essence of Ace: a silly joke followed by absolute seriousness. A prank that masked my actual retirement, a potentially sad moment made lighthearted with humor and intrigue.
> 
> The gag was a multifaceted mind-twister that fooled most at one point or another. The obvious assumption after seeing the date would be that it was a prank, and a rather poor and simplistic one at that. If you believed so, you were in fact an April fool; taking it at face value and assuming that because of the date and time it must be a joke of some sort. Others read the post, believed it, then changed their mind believing it was actually a joke and that they had been fooled. Which, of course, they were.
> 
> ...


wait what my mind is fucked.  can someone explain simpler


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> wait what my mind is fucked.  can someone explain simpler


The simple answer is that there was no way not to be fooled by this unless you were in on the joke to begin with. The prank was that it was not a prank at all; but no matter what you thought, you were falling for it. =B


----------



## Devin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A reverse prank eh? Classic.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

;_;

_Don't leave us.. Please..._​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2011)

The only way you could have kept from being a part of the prank was to have not logged in at all today.


----------



## Domination (Apr 2, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> wait what my mind is fucked.  can someone explain simpler



He made it seem like a prank, but he was really leaving, it was all for good fun, apparently. 

If we didn't think too much and read between the lines, we wouldn't think of it as a prank. 

Evil genius.


----------



## Andman315 (Apr 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> And without further adeiu, all 'tempers rise for praise to *p1ngpong* followed immediately by the mandatory daily Two Minutes Hate.
> 
> 
> What? It's only 11 PM here. Still time enough to play.


Holy crap, I'm reading that book right now...1984!!!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh now i get it. damn i feel dumb now but i guess everyone gets a stupid moment once in a while


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

There was some guy who called everyone who believed it an idiot. I can't find his posts (you guys probably deleted it) but look who's the idiot now...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> There was some guy who called everyone who believed it an idiot. I can't find his posts (you guys probably deleted it) but look who's the idiot now...


Yes, in fact it was the people who assumed it was a joke who were pranked the very most. All of those who said "Meh, this is lame, I liked last years better. Clearly they're not retiring"... they were were the most entrenched in the prank, and by extension the most well fooled.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 2, 2011)

I was willing to go with an Inception-esque prank in a prank in a prank. I figured it was most likely real though due to the italicized wording and the choice of day.

DON'T I JUST FEEL CLEVER NOW? All those years of Ace Attorney and Professor Layton are paying off. xD


----------



## iFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll miss you, Ace.

I remember when I first met you. On IRC. Talkign about how you abuse your daughter (You were kidding), good times...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I'll miss you, Ace.
> 
> I remember when I first met you. On IRC. Talkign about how you abuse your daughter (You were kidding), good times...


----------



## iFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VashTS (Apr 2, 2011)

there's only room for one...

nah j/k.  good idea for april fools. i thought it wasn't true


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you must be thinking of someone else, iFish. I'm not one to make jokes about any sort of abuse. But, I guess its the thought that counts? Thanks for remembering... someone else?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Ah, supposedly Hadrian made that joke? We remember you fondly, Hadrian!


----------



## Framework43 (Apr 2, 2011)

Meow Meow Meow.
Reverse April Fools Algorithm.
Clever.


----------



## iFish (Apr 2, 2011)

_*snip_

Oh, well.

Anyway, have a good time in whatever you move onto doing.


----------



## Framework43 (Apr 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> Oh, well.
> 
> Anyway, have a good time in whatever you move onto doing.



He should become a director for 3D pr0nz.
Its the future.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I think you must be thinking of someone else, iFish. I'm not one to make jokes about any sort of abuse. But, I guess its the thought that counts? Thanks for remembering... someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why does that name ring a bell

edit:  for stupidity reasons


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I hope you folks enjoyed guessing. Truth be told, I like being fooled on April fools. I'm always eager to see if anyone can catch me off guard with something good enough that the skeptic in me would actually consider it true. It means someone has done something right, sold me a concept on the day when its hardest to do so.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 2, 2011)

So have you decided who will succeed you as Admin yet?


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

Krestent said:
			
		

> So have you decided who will succeed you as Admin yet?



p1ngpong's gonna succeed him.


----------



## iFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P1ngtemp?







ALL HAIL P1NGPONG


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

Why has this been stickied?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Why has this been stickied?


Because its still the retirement announcement of myself and Rayder, April fools adjacent or otherwise.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ok


----------



## Narayan (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah p1ngpong!!!

but it's sad to have tempers leave.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys _do_ know I was joking about the p1ngpong as admin thing, right? 
I mean I'd support him, but it's not actually in any plan.
I just thought it would be an amusing addition to the day's festivities.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You guys _do_ know I was joking about the p1ngpong as admin thing, right?
> I mean I'd support him, but it's not actually in any plan.
> I just thought it would be an amusing addition to the day's festivities.



I feel like a _real _ fool now....


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 2, 2011)

Brilliant prank, Fantastic way to announce your retirement!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

NOOOO now we only have 1 admin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So many goodbies recently


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> NOOOO now we only have 1 admin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.* Costello* and* Shaunj66* are both admins, so that makes two.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> NOOOO now we only have 1 admin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't noticed that there are two admins here at the Temp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To Rayder and Ace Gunman - You two aren't really kidding. I saw that you two are now really *Former Staff*.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit I forgot shaunj66 .......(don't ban meh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

NOOOOOOOOO now we only have 2 admins


----------



## bowser (Apr 2, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> This years April Fools Day joke was my masterpiece. *The truth is that I am in fact retiring.* I chose April 1st to do so because that sort of timing is the very essence of Ace: a silly joke followed by absolute seriousness. A prank that masked my actual retirement, a potentially sad moment made lighthearted with humor and intrigue.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...


Always think twice before posting!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> To Rayder and Ace Gunman - You two aren't really kidding. I saw that you two are now really *Former Staff*.


While they weren't kidding, that wouldn't prove whether they were or not; *that can be done and reverted in a couple of seconds*.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You guys _do_ know I was joking about the p1ngpong as admin thing, right?
> I mean I'd support him, but it's not actually in any plan.
> I just thought it would be an amusing addition to the day's festivities.



well, you did a good job at keeping my hopes up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i _do_ know.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supervisors are (co-)admins as well, as you can see here.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 2, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta watch that hierarchy. Otherwise you forget people, and that's no good.

I guess......


----------



## xalphax (Apr 2, 2011)

Farewell.

For whatever reason I did not have any doubts this was real, call it intuition if you will.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys will still come visit and hang around as regular members, right? 

Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Right?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn sad to see them leave


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 2, 2011)

I still won't believe this since it was posted April 1st...


----------



## Zorua (Apr 2, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> I still won't believe this since it was posted April 1st...



Read Ace's post on page 17.....


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 2, 2011)

I hate you ace
Why leave now. :\


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 2, 2011)

sigh, two of my favourite staff members leaving at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tremendous amount contribution that the both of you have given this community. I hope you both have a happy and prosperous life ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a side note, ProtoKun7 for Admin?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> I still won't believe this since it was posted April 1st...
> 
> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 2 2011, 11:03 AM) This years April Fools Day joke was my masterpiece. *The truth is that I am in fact retiring.* I chose April 1st to do so because that sort of timing is the very essence of Ace: a silly joke followed by absolute seriousness. A prank that masked my actual retirement, a potentially sad moment made lighthearted with humor and intrigue.
> 
> ...



You realize how stupid you sound right now, right?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2011)

... fuck.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2011)

Well now that the cat is out of the bag I can seriously say so long Rayder and Ace, you will both be missed as staff. Thanks for your massive contributions to the site, and I hope you guys stick around!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow...this was the ultimate prank...that wasn't a prank...wow
Ummmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am going to miss them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please don't go!


----------



## KevFan (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't known ye personally, it still is sad to see staff members leave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I wish ye the best of luck in your personal lives


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you....


----------



## Splych (Apr 2, 2011)

damn Ace and Rayder are actually leaving . . .


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing lasts forever


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 2, 2011)

The ultimate prank.....that wasnt a prank.....


----------



## m_babble (Apr 2, 2011)

Be well!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2011)

See ya Ace and Rayder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll miss you guys!


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> ;_;
> 
> _Don't leave us.. Please..._​


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 2, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I think there is something "true" in this story...
> They may be leaving the Admin position, but they may be assuming a new position (no the Former Staff one), like Global Moderators or something.
> 
> Anyway, good louck for whatever it is.


Well i got pranked... Oh well.
I still wish you two good luck for whatever it is tho >-p


----------



## Ace (Apr 2, 2011)

I will definitely miss you guys! Especially Ace, we shared first names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I also pulled an elaborate reverse-prank like this yesterday on some friends I haven't seen in a long time, except the joke was that I was conveniently "going to visit them on 1st of April (insert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)", then actually showing up.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 3, 2011)

April fools day is over...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> April fools day is over...
> I think you missed something
> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 1 2011, 11:03 PM) This years April Fools Day joke was my masterpiece. *The truth is that I am in fact retiring.* I chose April 1st to do so because that sort of timing is the very essence of Ace: a silly joke followed by absolute seriousness. A prank that masked my actual retirement, a potentially sad moment made lighthearted with humor and intrigue.
> 
> ...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, my bad then.

Good luck in your future endeavors?


----------



## .Chris (Apr 3, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodbye, Former Staffs, we will miss you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for all for your help/service!


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 3, 2011)

Edit the OP so people quit making stupid posts.


----------



## samjef11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck to you two and by the way what's happen to trollydave? has he left


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 3, 2011)

I seriously doubt TrolleyDave has left. 
According to his statements he has IRL issues keeping him away.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 3, 2011)

Farewell, Ace and Rayder


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 3, 2011)

samjef11 said:
			
		

> Good luck to you two and by the way what's happen to trollydave? has he leftQUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Apr 2 2011, 11:58 PM) I seriously doubt TrolleyDave has left.
> According to his statements he has IRL issues keeping him away.


Yeah, IIRC he said there's money$ to be made and he's out there making it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well I already said my goodbyes to you Ace and Rayder, but I'll say it here too.  Good luck in all your future endeavors and _see you at the crossroads (so you won't be lonely)_.


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 3, 2011)

good luck guys, you'll be missed


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 3, 2011)

aww its not a april fools joke


----------



## redsmas (Apr 3, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The gag was a multifaceted mind-twister that fooled most at one point or another. The obvious assumption after seeing the date would be that it was a prank, and a rather poor and simplistic one at that. If you believed so, you were in fact an April fool; taking it at face value and assuming that because of the date and time it must be a joke of some sort. Others read the post, believed it, then changed their mind believing it was actually a joke and that they had been fooled. Which, of course, they were.



I stated that was the fact earlier and it was ignored


----------



## Fel (Apr 3, 2011)

But retiring doesn't mean they will stop visiting GBAtemp, right?


----------



## Skitty22 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well good luck with everything and just remember there is no goodbye's just good times and we will never forget those.


----------



## Godamit (Apr 3, 2011)

Only reason I took is seriously was because it wasn't posted till the 2nd April AU time (or at least I didn't see it until then).

Farewell guys =)


----------



## Krestent (Apr 3, 2011)

Now, Krestent for admin?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

Krestent said:
			
		

> Now, Krestent for admin?


I'd only vote p1ngpong.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 3, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> aww its not a april fools joke


Oh, but it was a reverse April fool joke.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 3, 2011)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, said so as well

it would've been the oldest joke in the book or not funny at all, thus, it's pointless


----------



## chyyran (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck to both of you, whatever you guys want to do in the future. Hope you guys will still hang around the temp'

There goes the Canadian admin.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll take the opportunity to wish you both the best properly too.






Don't be strangers, though.


----------



## defrb (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one, the very best of luck and we hope to see you around once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..this was supposed to be the only internet joke i came across but even this one was not even a joke :/ funny though


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 3, 2011)

Andman315 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah wierd so am i.... freaky.... anyway Ace and Rayder, i'm sorry to see you go, the temp will miss you.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 3, 2011)

why the hell is everyone leaving 

* insert omg stupid lol 2012 joke here * 

i must say, i had quite a mind fuck, but yeah can't believe Ace and Rayder left - i thought you'd two would pretty much be persistent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - aren't we cool enough for you guys huh is it that


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck dudes.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

PJH said:
			
		

> ace & thug went hard in the paint
> 
> does this mean im getting unbanned now


Wat.
Who does this account belong to?
It screams dupe but doesn't scream JPH. He never typed like that.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> PJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost got ninja'd good thing I refreshed. I couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typing could be forced, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
How does on do that thing where one views the IP address of the poster or something? Rydian did it way back or some other savvy guy.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a little sad because I just recently started watching Trigun...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2011)

Who are you guys talking about?


----------



## holoflame (Apr 3, 2011)

The best of luck out there, and may the disco be with you.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Typing could be forced, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe mods and other high ranked people can see IP adresses.


----------



## iFish (Apr 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Who are you guys talking about?



I knew it was you.  But I don't like pointing fingers.

But you used to have an avatar similar to that.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 3, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...so Sony runs GBAtemp?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't me.

Im the one who spambotted him.


----------



## iFish (Apr 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2011)

Awe Ace. I remember when he closed the first topic i ever made here at the temp. Good times good times.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ace Gunman is an april fools monster


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2011)

I only just now read it, but never the less, good luck with your next endevour.


----------



## samjef11 (Apr 3, 2011)

lol i seem to like british mods better but a few usa mods i favor too i should had said that i am risking somthing here lol.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 3, 2011)

samjef11 said:
			
		

> lol i seem to like british mods better but a few usa mods i favor too i should had said that i am risking somthing here lol.


LOLOL!
I dont think any mods are biased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!


----------



## samjef11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> samjef11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to look in the english dictionary and tell me what  biased means? lol
you are pretty new uk mod eh shame i can't call you a newbie mod.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 3, 2011)

samjef11 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/biased
me mod? what are you talking about? lol


----------



## samjef11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> samjef11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing special


----------



## samjef11 (Apr 3, 2011)

im sure your title said mod is this a prank


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 3, 2011)

you guys will be missed


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Who are you guys talking about?








Y u do this again?


----------



## Jaden. (Apr 3, 2011)

Ericthegreat said:
			
		

> you guys will be missed



Lol. Too late? April Fools? >.>


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 3, 2011)

this joke sucks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but seriously why must Ace leave!


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> this joke sucks...


If I'm honest, it reminds me of last year's joke. They did a similar reverse-April fools then.


----------



## madpinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe it,  Best of luck.  Enjoy life o/


----------



## Stuff7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm. Well I feel the need to say farewell and wish you luck with whatever you do next. I might not know any of you, but an admin/global mod leaving requires a comment from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a well played April fools prank. Too bad I missed it. >.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 4, 2011)

Bye. Best wishes to this thing called "reality" you seem to be so interested in. Seems too scary for me. *_*


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought you two are just joking, but you're not really kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, best of luck in the future.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 4, 2011)

samjef11 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a British mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Fairly new at it too; only promoted in February)


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't last year's joke GBATemp claiming that the 3DS was an april fools joke? I wouldn't consider that the same thing of what happened here.


----------



## Xanthos (Apr 4, 2011)

"A prank within a prank"

I N C E P T I O N


Ah but in all seriousness, thanks for contributing to the site.  I'm new here so I'm not really familiar with anyone, but one thing is for sure: this site has quickly become one of my favorite sites, and will probably always have a spot in my top 10(just below the 9 porn sites... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Inevitably you two only helped to make this great site become what it is today.

Thanks again!


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 5, 2011)

srry to c u 2 leave even though iv'e never met either of u bfore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the temp will never b the same again.


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I really thought you guys would have noticed the _actual_ April fools joke, when we hijacked Narin's account and made it look like he had returned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




;_;


----------

